# Nitric acid manufacturing kit????



## tom341 (May 9, 2007)

Here is a link on a nitric acid manufacturing kit on E-bay???? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=130108679258&rd=1&rd=1
I don’t know what do you guys think? Can you make 70% nitric with this kit you think?????????
…THX…>>God Bless<<…<*\\\><…TOM
:roll: :roll:


----------



## lazersteve (May 9, 2007)

Don't waste your money. Here's the best way to make it yourself:

Making Nitric Acid

Read thru the thread and you will get the info for free!!!

I'd be willing to bet the info sold in the ebay auction came from here.


Be careful.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (May 9, 2007)

Yup, don't waste your money into this kit.
And be careful if you plan distilling nitric. VERY HAZARDOUS !


----------



## tom341 (May 19, 2007)

Ya I think I will save my money. ..THX… Steve and Noxx..<*\\\><..TOM


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 18, 2007)

Making nitric :?: :?: :?: 

Check this guy out.

http://www.craigsarea.com/hno3.html

Ralph


----------

